# Getting My Russian 91% Clone Today.



## VapeSnow (15/7/14)

Hi guys Im getting my Russian 91% Clone today and im so excited. Im going to use it on my new Fury S mod building a coil of so 1 ohm. Is there anybody out there that owns one and is it a good unit? Are there anything i should know about the unit or any tips you guys can give me. Thx  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike (15/7/14)

There's an entire subforum dedicated to Russians

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/kayfun-russian-land.86/


----------



## VapeSnow (15/7/14)

Okay thx. Remove thread then. I did search and did not get any results. Thx @Mike


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (15/7/14)

all i can say is, you going to love it!!!

just give it a lekker scrub before using

ill move this thread to the appropriate section now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (15/7/14)

Mike said:


> There's an entire subforum dedicated to Russians
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/kayfun-russian-land.86/


That link takes me to something else. Not kafun or russian. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (15/7/14)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/kayfun-russian-land.86/

try this one


----------



## VapeSnow (15/7/14)

Nope




takes me to this page. Tell me try it in my internet explorer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bones (15/7/14)

@VapeSnow Where did u get it from? And how much u pay? Thanks


----------



## VapeSnow (15/7/14)

Don't work sorry @Riaz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow (15/7/14)

Bought it from a friend. He had it for 4 days. Paid R350 for it. Www.vapeclub.co.za have in stock for R400 and something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iPWN (15/7/14)

Both links work fine this side .....


----------



## Riaz (15/7/14)

ok then go to the home page, and then to the hardware section, then find the thread called Kayfun/ Russian land


----------



## VapeSnow (15/7/14)

Cool thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (15/7/14)

So a few things to note

1) You are going to love the russian clone

2) Give it to bubble baths before use

3) the tank is poly-carb so do not use tank cracker juices like cinnamon, citrus etc in it.

4) try not to go below 1.2ohms, too low ohms can cause the insulator on the positive block to melt and deform.


Hope that helps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## VapeSnow (15/7/14)

@BhavZ thx for advice. So lower than a 1.2ohm coil is a no no


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (15/7/14)

VapeSnow said:


> @BhavZ thx for advice. So lower than a 1.2ohm coil is a no no
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No prob man.

You will love the russian, flavour is epic in there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (15/7/14)

Built my coil to 1.1 this morning, now I'm going to be tasting ever toot and wondering if there is plastic taste in the background


----------



## VapeSnow (17/7/14)

I made a 1.6 ohm coil and loving it in my Russian. Cant see any atomizer beating this unit.  #RoCk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

